# Best cat comb/brush for a short hair



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi,

I was just reading the thread for the Zoom Groom brush and it made me think about what you short hair owners are using on your cat.
I have something similar that is rubber like that, but does nothing. 

I mostly use a Lint roller. My cat has such short silky hair that nothing really gets the hair.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Kana; I started the Zoom Groom thread and I guess I didn't mention in it that all three of my cats are short-hair. I think you'll be surprised at what the Zoom will do. It's inexpensive, so little is wasted if you don't like it.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I have shorthaired cats and I use the ZOOM GROOM as well as a few other regular cat brushes. I use the zoom groom most of the time because my cats enjoy it far more than regular brushes.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmmm......I will have to try it, but my cats hair is so close to his body and silky that everything I use just slides across his body and doesn't collect any hair.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Kana....Trust us! Run, Go get a Zoom Groom!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

My cat's hair pretty short too and she loves it. She purrs so loud when I brush her neck w/ it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mellie recognizes the Zoom when I get it out and comes up to me to be brushed!! Before I had to chase her down and hold her, but now it's easy. She can't get enough of it! :lol:


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Where do you get the Zoom Groom at? I am open for anything that I can use on the cats. Normal cat brushes they hate so anything that will help with the hair would be great!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Should be sold at a pet store. Otherwise available online. Just google Zoom Groom. Although at about $5, you probably want to combine an order. Paying $5 - $8 shipping for a $5 item is nuts.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Petsmart has them for about $4. My kitty LOVES to have his face massaged with the Zoom Groom. Some hair does escape the Zoom Groom, I found it best to put a blanket on my lap, then set Tiger on it while I groom him. Then at least SOME of the extra hair is on the blanket instead of me!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I always Zooooom my pets on the living room carpet.
Dogs and Cats....I intentionally remove the hair periodically from the Zoomer and stick it to the carpet....make a huge pile and then vacuum it up. Oh Gosh! I should hunt through my pics...I have a pic of a pile of hair that came from just 1 cat during 1 brushing session!

Kana...maybe you would like to see that! Oh My Gosh! 8O


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh ya going to the store to get the Zoom Groom


----------

